# Indiana Jones 5: Schauspieler ist begeistert vom Drehbuch



## Darkmoon76 (11. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Schauspieler ist begeistert vom Drehbuch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Schauspieler ist begeistert vom Drehbuch*


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2021)

Was soll er auch sonst sagen?


----------



## Desotho (11. Mai 2021)

Dachte ich mir auch, aber auf der anderen Seite könnte er ja auch seinen Kontoauszug prüfen und einfach nichts sagen 
Mittlerweile hoffe ich nur noch, dass Sie das Ding gedreht bekommen bevor Ford stirbt.


----------



## EddWald (12. Mai 2021)

Jou, nettes Marketing, seine erste Kraft in die Öffentlichkeit zu schubsen und sagen lassen, der Film wird einfach Bombe.

Ich weiß, ich vermisse den Ford mit seiner störrischen, aber immer sympathischen,  menschlichen Ausstrahlung jetzt schon. Mikkelsen dagegen wirkt eher kalt wie ein Stein im Ozean. Nichts gegen den Schaupspieler, ich mag ihn sehen, aber ob der das subtile, komödiantische Talent von Harrison Ford hat, glaub ich kaum....und will der Film überhaupt diese komödiantischen Attitüden? Ich glaube eher stein- coole Männer und Frauen in Aktion mit viel Knallbum..mehr nicht. Mal abwarten


----------



## DoppelG (12. Mai 2021)

Mads Mikkelsen spielt doch nicht Indy, sondern irgendeinein anderen Charakter - vielleicht auch einen "Bösewicht". Das ist ein guter Schauspieler und klar ist das er das sagen muss, aber groß aufregen würde ich mich jetzt über diese News alleine nicht. Mikkelsen würde ich im Vergleich zu anderen Schauspielern, dabei noch als etwas vertrauenswürdig einstufen, da dieser auch in Filmen mit künstlerischem Anspruch mitspielt und nicht jeden x-beliebigen Film annimmt, nur um Kasse zu machen. Klar ist aber auch, dass Indy selbst für einen bekannten Schauspieler wie ihn einen massiven Zahltag bedeutet und man da so was auch nur sagen könnte, um das Marketing anzukurbeln. 

Am wichtigsten sind der Regisseur und das Drehbuch, wenn das Drehbuch schon mal gut ist, dann wäre das eine gute Voraussetzung. Hoffen wir das beste.


----------



## EddWald (12. Mai 2021)

DoppelG schrieb:


> Mads Mikkelsen spielt doch nicht Indy, sondern irgendeinein anderen Charakter - vielleicht auch einen "Bösewicht".


Achso. Sry da hab ich wohl was überlesen


----------

